# Power Calibration Error with Nero



## bgh10788 (May 4, 2005)

When I try to burn a DVD with Nero, I get a power calibration error. I can burn CD's but no DVD's. 

When I burn DVD's, I have to use Intervideo WinDVD but that doesn't help if I just want to put files on the DVD's. I figured out that if I want to burn an ISO image of a DVD I have to extract the two folders from the ISO file and InterVideo can recognize and burn them.

It would be a TON easier just to use Nero but life is never that easy. Any way to fix this?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You just want to burn a data CD with regular files I presume?


----------



## bgh10788 (May 4, 2005)

Yes, I can burn CD's with data or music, but no DVD's with Data or Movie DVD's.

This is a problem in Nero


----------



## bgh10788 (May 4, 2005)

Any suggestions anyone???


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

dvd platnum from 321 studios


----------

